# 2015 TTS ride height and castor adjustment.



## audiopip (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone know the factory ride height of this car? I am guessing 355-360mm when new with standard springs? But I have seen some forums quote 350mm. Measured wheel centre to wheel arch, of course. Also noted on an alignment the castor is slightly out both sides, less than specified. I understand this can be corrected by moving the front subframe (forward in this case), does anyone have experience of this? I hate the dead feel of the electronic steering and wonder if this is exacerbated by too little castor. Many thanks guys.


----------



## audiopip (Jul 2, 2011)

audiopip said:


> Anyone know the factory ride height of this car? I am guessing 355-360mm when new with standard springs? But I have seen some forums quote 350mm. Measured wheel centre to wheel arch, of course. Also noted on an alignment the castor is slightly out both sides, less than specified. I understand this can be corrected by moving the front subframe (forward in this case), does anyone have experience of this? I hate the dead feel of the electronic steering and wonder if this is exacerbated by too little castor. Many thanks guys.


Well I kinda answered my own question. The front control arms are parallel to the road at around 360mm to 365mm (hard to see/measure because I don't have access to a lift.). 350mm is defn too low and on our pock marked roads allows bottoming on the worst bumps.

Now the question of rake. According to MSS who supplied the springs the rear should be a minimum of 5mm higher than the front. But I am not so sure as it promotes the unsettling feeling the rear is rolling first when entering a tight corner. So I suspect setting the rear the same as the front is optimal. This is how the car sits on the standard springs I believe.

Anyone who wants to put me right is always welcome, of course.


----------

